
Microsoft Project Rome 1.0.0 - hashhar
https://github.com/Microsoft/project-rome
======
Zanni
Yeah, that readme is atrocious. On the other hand, OP could have linked to
something more informative, like this [1] or this [2] or this [3].

[1] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/project-
rome/](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/project-rome/) [2]
[https://www.techgenyz.com/2019/01/30/microsoft-project-
rome-...](https://www.techgenyz.com/2019/01/30/microsoft-project-rome-sdk/)
[3] [https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/project-
rome](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/project-rome)

------
cetra3
I have looked at the repo and the website and I have no idea what this is or
what it's targeted at.

It's a cross platform something?

~~~
petecox
The clue is in the name - Rome is a homophone of roam.

"Project Rome allows developers to write apps that can run on multiple devices
and travel with the user as they switch between devices." [0]

So it's allowing a programmer to sync and script behaviours from Android/iOS
phone to Windows desktop to xbox etc using a MS login.

I would assume it's the technology behind the _Your Phone Companion_ app that
sends an SMS from a connected PC.

[0] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/project-
rome/](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/project-rome/)

------
hamdshah
A cross platform
HandsOff[[https://developer.apple.com/handoff/](https://developer.apple.com/handoff/)]

~~~
diegoperini
Thank you!

------
romanovcode
> Build people centric experiences on all devices.

> A device-independent platform for building people-centric experiences that
> span all devices.

I still don't get what it is.

------
kkarakk
Nice,even their sample apps are only built in native instead of,you know,also
adding their own crossplatform offering Xamarin?although i supposed their
windows sample can be adapted. i wonder if Xamarin has been abandoned
internally

~~~
renholder
The last commit in the Windows-specific code was in May 2017, only a year
after Microsoft acquired Xamarin. Perhaps, there wasn't an internal push, by
then, to go full-Xamarin for everything?

It looks like the Rome SDK, itself, (for Android and iOS) only went GA two
days ago[0]; so the source code in the github repo was probably _way_ ahead of
the curve, in terms of what would be supported at GA.

Maybe Xamarin, at the time, wasn't going to be supported but now is?

To allay your fears, here's the Xamarin sample[1] I found.

[0] -
[https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2019/01/29/announcing...](https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2019/01/29/announcing-
project-rome-sdk-for-android-and-ios-version-1-0/)

[1] - [https://github.com/Microsoft/project-
rome/tree/0.8.1/Xamarin](https://github.com/Microsoft/project-
rome/tree/0.8.1/Xamarin)

